# Hello!



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello there! My name is Jessie-Kate and I very recently rescued a mouse who is now my first pet mouse!

I work in the bird section of a pet store that doesn't sell pet mice, (they said they've tried and even when they got all these great colors in like lilac and blues, no one would buy them) but does sell feeder mice. One day I was sweeping and saw a baby white mouse running across the floor. I caught her with my bare hands without getting bit and thought she was the cutest thing, but then I figured out that they don't have any use for escaped feeders and so the only thing they can really do when they catch them is kill them. I understand feeding a mouse to a snake, but to kill her because she was "worthless" was not okay for me, so I decided to bring her home and keep her. I had hamsters as a child, but I thought mice were a pet you really just looked at and didn't handle, because they're so fast and tiny. (and I assumed unintelligent) When I did some research and realized that I could actually play with her and train her I was really excited! Since then I've been researching to make sure she gets a good diet and after seeing Siamese mice (They are unreasonably cute!!!) on the Internet I think I might like to breed mice one day. (For now I'm happy with one!)

I've always loved all kinds of animals and I also have 8 geckos and a parrotlet. (Parrotlets are the smallest kind of parrot, maybe twice the size of an adult mouse) I have a Bachelor's degree in Biology and love Japanese alternative fashion and basically anything cute.

Here's a picture of my mouse, Ruby! (I tried to imbed it, but I can't figure out how to get the image URL and I don't have the picture on my computer)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BEGyU_jv8ib/


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome Jessie-Kate  sounds like Ruby is a very lucky mouse to have found you!
Mice can indeed be lovely pets, I started off with two about 8 years ago and have been addicted ever since  If you're sure Ruby is a girl, you might want to consider getting her some friends, as girls love company.
Good luck with your new mousey!

(P.S. I've always wanted a parrotlet!)


----------



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

Daisy&Peach said:


> Welcome Jessie-Kate  sounds like Ruby is a very lucky mouse to have found you!
> Mice can indeed be lovely pets, I started off with two about 8 years ago and have been addicted ever since  If you're sure Ruby is a girl, you might want to consider getting her some friends, as girls love company.
> Good luck with your new mousey!
> 
> (P.S. I've always wanted a parrotlet!)


I'm not 100% sure because the person who sexed her for me worked in the fish department??? She seemed confident but I want to double check. I was going to double check one of the first few nights I had her, but then when I grabbed the base of her tail and tried to gently scoop her up like it said to on the internet she was VERY upset and bit me 4 times and I haven't touched her tail since. The bites didn't hurt a bit, (or maybe I don't notice any more because I get bit by parrots every day lol) but I just didn't want to upset her like that again. ._. I thought if she was a girl I would get her a friend after I trained her a bit, because I thought it might make it easier to train her.

Parrotlets are really neat! I just recommend getting a just-weaned baby if you get one. I got mine at 7 months old and he steps up when I want him to and loves to hang out on my shoulder, but I fear he will never let me pet him... ever. lol


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

If you want to be sure of her sex, maybe you could put her in a clear container and look from underneath. You could take a picture and post it on here if you wanted, I'm sure someone would be able to help


----------



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

Daisy&Peach said:


> If you want to be sure of her sex, maybe you could put her in a clear container and look from underneath. You could take a picture and post it on here if you wanted, I'm sure someone would be able to help


Oh wow!! I love this idea so much! I'm not sure why I didn't think to do this since I've done it with geckos a while back. Thanks for the tip!


----------

